# Game #39: Miami Heat (24-12) @ Los Angeles Lakers (17-21) - 1/17/13



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Miami Heat @ Los Angeles Lakers
Thursday, 17 January 2013
2230H EST
Local Channel: N/A
National Channel: TNT​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Heat will be on the 2nd of a back to back after playing the Warriors tonight so that will benefit us. Big game and could be the biggest confidence boost of the season.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Just battle dammit. A win would be nice but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

We are going to have beat some of the good teams if we are planning on making the playoffs. Might as well start tomorrow.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

They lost 4 out of their last 6 and so have we.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau will be back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Houston and Portland lost again. Tomorrow's game just got a lot bigger.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Just battle dammit. A win would be nice but I'm not getting my hopes up.


This. Just don't go out there and get whooped like dogs.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Definitely nervous, but go lakers.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Go Lakers!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nash with some early turnovers. LeBron with two dunks to start.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And now Wade with two dunks. Wow, an awful start.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. Turnover out of a timeout. This is a horrendous start.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

These turnovers continue and I'm turning this off at the end of the quarter.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Shaquille wouldve dunked that on the first attempt.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight should dominate tonight. Neither Haslem nor Anthony can guard him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Get 'em, Kobe!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Kobe schools Wade. Typical.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Interesting that Jamison came in before Pau. Maybe D'Antoni wants Pau at center?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Or Cantoni has absolutely no faith in Pau lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why's Nash guarding Wade?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here comes Pau.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade defending Kobe well.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Feels like Heat are up 15.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LeBron is destroying us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> Feels like Heat are up 15.


Agreed. No idea how this is only a 4-point game after one quarter.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Over half of Miamis points are from turnovers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Another turnover. Another dunk.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is an awful lineup out there.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah this team sucks. I've about had enough.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Just tuned in. Bad start.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

And please, let Morris warm the bench haha


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice transition D by Clark but bad shot by Pau.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Pau looks good. That may have been the first jump hook I've seen him make this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gotta score that, Pau.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Should've dunk that, Pau.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe needs to play better offensively if we're going to win.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Cajon said:


> Should've dunk that, Pau.


If I was given a quarter every time I heard that, I would be rich.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Funny Kobe shoe commercial. llullz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cajon said:


> Funny Kobe shoe commercial. llullz


Was just about to comment on it. I loved it, haha.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe force-feeding Dwight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe. Whoa. Bad, bad shot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Somehow, we have the lead.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Twan!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gotta hit your free throws, Antawn.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe is trying way too hard to give the ball to Dwight and it's costing us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And there goes the lead. Too good to be true.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

MojoPin said:


> If I was given a quarter every time I heard that, I would be rich.


Too bad. :sigh:



Basel said:


> Was just about to comment on it. I loved it, haha.


'Twas perfect! llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Ugly game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cajon said:


> Ugly game.


Very. We're very lucky this hasn't been a blowout.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Metta!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just some stupid turnovers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nash shouldn't be turning it over this much.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

More dumb passes


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've surpassed our season average in turnovers at halftime. Wow.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Lakers have no business being in this game. I will be astonished if Miami is not up double digits in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're somehow winning at halftime: 45-44.

We really need to stop giving up dunks to LeBron.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

2nd half about to begin.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was not a goaltend.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight needs to stop trying to lay it in and dunk the ****ing ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade not letting Kobe do anything. Great defense.

Earl Clark for 3!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade and LeBron are absolutely destroying us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big play by Jamison there after Clark got stuffed by LeBron.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If Kobe was having even a bad game, we would be in better shape. But he's having an awful game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Okay obviously Earl Clark can't guard LeBron and Pau isn't stopping him when he gets in the paint. Put MWP on him or put Kobe on him. This is stupid.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's 3/17. Worst game of the season. Bad time to have it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe ****ing sucks tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

4-point game with 8:48 left but LeBron is out. I've got to think he'll be back in shortly and then we have to be careful. It's pick your poison right now with him and Wade.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Throw it down, Pau!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe for 3!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KOBE!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That should be Laker ball!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wait, wait. Joey Crawford actually gave us a call in our favor? :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****. Miami's defense was really good there. Kobe misses and Ray hits a triple on the other end. And then we turn it over.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Huge 3 by Nash.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hit your free throws, Dwight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

llullz @ Sacre's reaction. llullz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight with the airball. Wow.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Come on Dwight!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ray Allen has been killer in this quarter.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

****!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

****ing Jesus! :mad2:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

There's the icing on the cake. :sigh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


>


I agree...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

They battled... **** it.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Battier's commercial... uke:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

> Lakers have to go 30-13 to finish the season at 47-35. Not saying they can't do it but we're running out of time here.


-Arash Markazi


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

The only encouraging loss of the season. Kobe missed a bunch of easy shots; Cantoni playing him too many minutes, in my opinion. Too many turnovers, like usual, but with Nash making some really dumb passes. 

This team isn't making the playoffs, but I'm excited for next season, when practically every contract on the team expires.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I think they'll make the playoffs - but after watching that heat D in the last couple minutes I think they need to move Pau


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> The only encouraging loss of the season. Kobe missed a bunch of easy shots; Cantoni playing him too many minutes, in my opinion. Too many turnovers, like usual, but with Nash making some really dumb passes.
> 
> This team isn't making the playoffs, but I'm excited for next season, when practically every contract on the team expires.


If I hear the term "encouraging loss" one more time I'm going postal.

Just kidding. As someone said above, Miami's D in the last three minutes was incredibly impressive. Shut-down, period.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Miami's D in the last 3 minutes is why we need to move Pau - we needed better spacing and more movement - they just punched us in the nose


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't understand why we're trying to force it to Dwight so much. I know he needs touches but let it come in the flow of the game and stop turning it over.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Changes need to happen. Get pau out of here and start winning games please.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

There are no such things as encouraging losses when you are 5 games under .500 at this point in the season. I also dont really understand how this could be one anyway. Our offense had no solution for Miami's defense and our defense could not keep them out of the paint. This was not a good game for Miami, and we still didnt even at our home.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Kobe played like crap and the team had 20 turnovers at halftime, and yet they were leading by one point. Most of the game, Lakers were within four points. That is incredibly encouraging. 

Lakers played a bad game and still hung around.


----------

